# First planted 12g Long (56K warning)



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good start


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

How much was shipping for that human?



I like the betta in there with that simple hardscape. Very Zen.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that a real tree on the left?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

vincenz said:


> How much was shipping for that human?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the betta in there with that simple hardscape. Very Zen.


 


I was thinking for my next trip. That's how I'm going to travel.


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!



GMYukonon24s said:


> I was thinking for my next trip. That's how I'm going to travel.


Great idea! Only problem i'm 6'1 that box would only fit my torso! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Is that a real tree on the left?


No it's a fake  My mom bought it as a house warming gift i thought it was real at first 



vincenz said:


> How much was shipping for that human?
> 
> I like the betta in there with that simple hardscape. Very Zen.


Thanks! it was just temporary while i gathered supplies. Might do a similar style with a smaller tank and some bamboo plant i have... 

Marine Depot Free shipping


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I would like to know how this tank turns out


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

nice tank wish i had one...so i made a 12x12x10 to soothe the nerves..lol


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

New update 11/11/12

I had some rosie barbs that dug up all the hc :/ So i got rid of them and planted a piece of Bacopa Madagascariensis Glosso and a few other species. The grasshair died but all good. Tank is running healthy and i'm happy with it so far! I would love to re scape it now that i have the feel for it but i will wait till next year...


IMG_3611 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


sidetank by CFrancisco, on Flickr


IMG_3609 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


IMG_1476 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Awesome start*

So jealous. 
Where did you get the LEDS?

Thanks,
big o


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

Big O said:


> So jealous.
> Where did you get the LEDS?
> 
> Thanks,
> big o


Bought it from a friend.


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

Long overdue update: 
2/4/2013 
I wanted to "work with what i had" so this is what i came up with. Glosso has been growing since my last update. It plateaued with my minimal osmocotte and semi weekly water changes but i threw in some Co2 and now dosing EI and blaow! it's taken off since.

I have some anubias, Staurogyne repens, glosso, javamoss, and amazon frog bit..



IMG_2381 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


img_2374 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


IMG_2382 by CFrancisco, on Flickr


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Once everything grows out it should look great, 12g long is a sweet tank to work with and looks like loads of fun to scape.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Impressive tank! I love the re-scape. Great pics - it's always refreshing to see an artist behind the lens, capturing and sharing their planted project. 

I've never seen Staurogyne repens before; definitely going to try and find some now! Rad plant!


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Once everything grows out it should look great, 12g long is a sweet tank to work with and looks like loads of fun to scape.


Thanks! Struggled a bit at first because i rushed into it but in the end it was an experience!



tryank said:


> Impressive tank! I love the re-scape. Great pics - it's always refreshing to see an artist behind the lens, capturing and sharing their planted project.
> 
> I've never seen Staurogyne repens before; definitely going to try and find some now! Rad plant!


Thank you!

3/9/2013

Clearly the floaters won this battle...


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sorry if I missed it but where did you find the tank itself?


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

hunterlook said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it but where did you find the tank itself?


Marine depot!

Update, currently rescaping, the riccia went nuts and got so heavy when it pearled it lifted the driftwood off the scape! So now i'm selling all the riccia and glosso... going for a new look this time stay tuned!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Update


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice tank! Its hard to tell its only a 12gal from the pics. Are you using a sump or canister? I see what I think is a lily pipe and intake.


----------

